# HorrorHound in Columbus, Ohio in March 2012



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is a convention coming to Columbus, Ohio called HorrorHound Weekend. They are having a lot of people from different horror movies. It is happening in March. If you're interested, check it out online at:

http://www.horrorhoundweekend.com/shows/201203/default.shtml

This will be my first year going. I'm told that costumes are encouraged so hopefully I will get some good pictures. sadly mine probably won't be ready by then. I'll try to post some pictures.


----------

